# PT140 Pro Laser Sights



## Quaternion

Does anyone know whether or not you can add laser sights to a Taurus PT140 Pro Millennium and if you can, what laser sights are recommended?
Thanks.


----------



## Baldy

Goto Crimson Trace Laser Sights webb page and see what they have. I highly recommend them if they make one for your pistol. Good luck.


----------



## DRIFTER40

Crimson Trace doesnt make a lasre for the PT-140 when i contacted them about it they were reather rude about it an that they had no plans to meke one to fit the PT-140
i havent found a laser by anyone the fits the 140 as id like one on mine to


----------



## cidah

I highly doubt that they were rude to you at all. I've called them several times and they've always been beyond polite and reasonable. If you read their forum you will see time and time again where their customer service team has went way out of their way to make someone happy. There's also a place on their site where you can vote for your gun to get a future LG model.


----------



## datyree

Only one I could find !

ArmaLaser TR11 Laser Sight for Taurus Millennium Pro PT 111/140 FREE S&H TR11


----------

